# Cleaning Carb on MTD 5 HP Leaf Blower (B&S Engine)



## Gray Horse (Aug 28, 2009)

It's that time again...I am trying to get my 5 HP MTD Leaf Blower running and true to form, it will only run in half choke...As soon as I move it from full choke, it begin to shut down. This has become a yearly problem.

Is there any way to clean out the (PulsaJet) carb (I drained the gas from the tank at the end of last season)?

I have sprayed carb cleaner into the carb and tilted it to sit for awhile inside the carb...no luck.

It looks like quite a job to remove it from the engine and I am hoping to avoid this task. I am hoping that I don't have to take the fuel pump apart as well.
The linkages look pretty complex as well.

Details: B&S 5 Hp engine Model 137212
Type 1313 E1
Code 908917 YB

Help!

Thanks for any insight....


----------



## hd4ou (Aug 25, 2009)

http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/briggs_pulsa-jet_horiz_fixed.asp

might run some seafoam through it.


----------



## Gray Horse (Aug 28, 2009)

*Sea Foam Solution*

Will try your suggestion...seems like a good regular maintenance product for all lawn equipment...

I will post the result....


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

what I would do if you don't want to take the carb off, go ahead and do some seafoam, but right after that, replace the fuel pump diaphram, I am not sure how seafoam will effect that


----------

